# Clay Bar Question



## elandan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I've gotten tons of great advice and have learned so much on this forum, thanks you. My question today is, does using a clay bar remove wax? I'm currently using all Griots products on my 650 with great results. I've been doing the clay bar treatment about every 6 months or so and each time I wonder if it removes old wax or just surface contaminents. 

Thanks in advance for your opinions,


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

It will remove at least some of a wax, I would recommend waxing after using the claybar.


----------



## BlkFiveTT (Apr 20, 2012)

^ Generally thats what you would do..wash, claybar,...Then wax...


----------



## elandan (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for replies. I kind of thought the claybar process would remove some wax but I was not sure how much if any. Each time I clay (every 3 to 6 months) I do apply new wax (Griot's Best in Show with Griots Random Orbital) but each time I wonder if I should be doing something extra to remove any old wax. How would someone know when you should actually use a wax remover and when not to use one?


----------



## BigWalmac (Jun 22, 2009)

In terms of wax removal it is generally accepted that before claying, if you wash with dish soap you will remove a good majority of the old wax.


----------



## Bimmernut68 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Dish Soap NO Use Citrus Wash*

The general consensus from the pros on this site is that you should not use Dawn Dish Soap on your Bimmer because it may damage your paint. Instead, many recommend Chemical Guys Citrus Wash. After you wash, use the clay bar.


----------



## elandan (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Bimmernut!

I'm always worried when I try to use any product for a purpose that it was not intended for. I'm still trying to understand though when it is appropriate to use a wax remover and when it isn't. Is there a particular feature about the wax that changes? Discoloration perhaps? In the 4 plus years to weekly washing and using the spray wax and the 3 to 6 month cycle of wash, claybar and wax I have never used a wax remover of stripper on my 650. I've heard of others using wax removers regularly and I'm trying to understand how to tell when it is appropriate. In my opinion, the finish on my Bimmer looks fantastic it has a deep, rich lusture and a shine that is awesome. I must be lucky because I know I'm far from an expert but I've never use any product that claims to "remove" old wax other than the claybar and as a result this is what prompted my orginal question. Perhaps I should just leave well enought alone and not worry about it and just continue my normal weekly and quarterly routine.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bimmernut68 said:


> The general consensus from the pros on this site is that you should not use Dawn Dish Soap on your Bimmer because it may damage your paint. Instead, many recommend Chemical Guys Citrus Wash. After you wash, use the clay bar.


Not true. It wont damage the paint.



elandan said:


> Thanks Bimmernut!
> I've heard of others using wax removers regularly and I'm trying to understand how to tell when it is appropriate.


You want to use it after the polishing stage. It removes polishing oils and preps the surface for new wax to bond to the paint surface.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

One way to tell if there's any wax left on the surface is really easy - apply water and watch what happens. 
Grab the garden hose, spray the hood or trunk and see how the water behaves on the horizontal surfaces.

If it beads up and runs off, there's still wax present.
If it hangs around in big sheets and sort of sits there like a lump of water, then you can safely assume it's all gone.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Bimmernut68 said:


> The general consensus from the pros on this site is that you should not use Dawn Dish Soap on your Bimmer because it may damage your paint. Instead, many recommend Chemical Guys Citrus Wash. After you wash, use the clay bar.


"Should I use Dawn to wash my paint? " - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136612-should-i-use-dawn-wash-my-paint.html#post1448633


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TJPark01 said:


> Not true. It wont damage the paint.
> 
> You want to use it after the polishing stage. It removes polishing oils and preps the surface for new wax to bond to the paint surface.


NO, TJ but dawn is murder on the rubber and plastic trim. One should never use this stuff, only stuff I use is the Chemical Guys Citrus Wash for removing LSP, etc.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> NO, TJ but dawn is murder on the rubber and plastic trim. One should never use this stuff, only stuff I use is the Chemical Guys Citrus Wash for removing LSP, etc.


Probably not good for rubber. I don't use it but I don't think using it on occasion is that big a deal. I've been using Optimum Power clean.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TJPark01 said:


> Probably not good for rubber. I don't use it but I don't think using it on occasion is that big a deal. I've been using *Optimum Power clean*.


I must acquire some


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

thekurgan said:


> TJPark01 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not good for rubber. I don't use it but I don't think using it on occasion is that big a deal. I've been using *Optimum Power clean.*
> ...


It's good stuff. Very versatile. I really like that it's paint-safe.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Clay is designed to remove surface contaminants, although wax is not that it is still on the surface and yes clay will take it all off. Clay is a process of cleaning the paint or prepping the surface for either polish or to reapply new protection.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, another vote here for Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Clear. Dawn works too, but as others have mentioned, it's hard on rubber and plastics.


----------

